# grande boucle



## alenaro

Lorsqu'on parle du Tour de France comme de la Grande Boucle, laquelle doit etre la traduction de _boucle_ en italien? Parmi les solutions possibles, je ne sais pas choisir etant donné que chacune d'entre elles aurait une raison d'etre.
Merci


----------



## brian

_La Grande Boucle_ significa proprio _le Tour de France_, una specie di soprannome per così dire. Allora vedi tu se in italiano esiste un altro nome, oltre _Tour de France _(o _Giro di Francia_).

Sennò, forse puoi usare _la Grande Boucle_ anche in italiano, oppure lasciarlo come _il Tour de France_.


----------



## Donaldos

> Dalla forma che il percorso assume, una specie di grande ricciolo che gira attorno al paese fino a giungere a Parigi, è nato il sopprannome di "Grand Boucle" (Grande Ricciolo).



(Wikipedia)


----------



## alenaro

brian said:


> _La Grande Boucle_ significa proprio _le Tour de France_, una specie di soprannome per così dire. Allora vedi tu se in italiano esiste un altro nome, oltre _Tour de France _(o _Giro di Francia_).
> 
> Sennò, forse puoi usare _la Grande Boucle_ anche in italiano, oppure lasciarlo come _il Tour de France_.



Non, c'est pas ça ma question. Je sais ce que c'est le Tour de France. Je voudrais savoir quelle est la juste traduction du mot _boucle_ en italien dans ce cas-ci, vu qu'en français il y en a plusieurs.

EDIT: Merci Donaldos, c'est la reponse que je cherchais.


----------



## Elvire91

non ch'é verramente una traduzione per questo, pero puoi  usare simplicemente " il Giro"


----------

